# Impossible de cliquer dans Safari sur les liens



## djeck (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

équipé d'un macbook blanc depuis 2 ans, j'ai trouvé le moyen de ne plus pouvoir cliquer sur les liens lorsque je me promène sur les sites internet. (exemple: lorsque Macgeneration propose un lien vers une nouvelle version d'un logiciel)
Depuis un mois j'ai renouvelé mon mac pour un macbook pro unibody, j'ai réinstallé mes données depuis Time Machine, et hélas le problème subsiste.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour résoudre ce problème?

merci à tous


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2010)

REbonjour

bizarrement ma réponse sur le fil d'avant  est inaccessible
sans doute une erreur de moderation qui a effacé le fil au leu de le fermer....

-
j'y disais que l'erreur vient sans doute du fait que tu as recuperé ( via migratioon et TM )un fichier safari déjà naze , donc toujours naze sur nouveau mac


safari fermé
virer ca
'*Maison*/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist'


----------



## djeck (18 Mai 2010)

merci pour cette réponse, malheureusement, c'est sans effet, j'ai desinstallé les plugins safari également, mais rien n'y fait


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2010)

bon alors le topo usuel

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis

-reset pram

-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------

